# Port Saeed Tower!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

oh man, this is getting serious here!

http://www.cadizinternational.com/index.html


port saeed tower


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Where is Port Saeed exactly? inside Dubai?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

i guess it is located in Egypt, next to the Nile river.
it is really nice place to be visited


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

its in the old part of Dubai next to Diera and this tower which is U/C is on the sharja -dubai freeway next to the airport


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

badar alhadabi said:


> i guess it is located in Egypt, next to the Nile river.
> it is really nice place to be visited


yeah i think that it was named after port saeed in Egypt and its called her bor saeed


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i recognise the buildings next to it , its on the outskirts of the creek gulf club nice looking


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

Amazing, amazing, amazing!!! I love it!!! Holy ****! I was always thinking that whatever they're gonna build in that empty plot was gonna be amazing because it's by the airport in a cluster of amazing lowrises and here it is. I knew i wasn't gonna be dissapointed. I only live 2 seconds away so i'll be ables to see it alot!! Plus....it's archetecture is by far supurb. Very elegant. :nocrook: :yes:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, will definitely be located in dubai, at port saeed road. near dubai creek.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Yep I knwo the one next to it as well good looking building 
looks a little like a church or some thing to me


----------

